# some rarities from POLYPED



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 6, 2010)

some updates from my breeding room:

Camerun (ID?, Sparrasids? Ctenids?)


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Oct 6, 2010)

amazing pics,the first one is stunning
andy


----------



## telow (Oct 6, 2010)

the first one is neat i want some of those haha
and the grey one with the red underlegs i want some of those too

very nice you should get more pics up of them they are realy nice


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 20, 2010)

*news from Ctenidae mummy*

fresh laid eggcase...


eggcase the day after...



one fishering spider from West Africa (Dolomedes?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EXOPET (Nov 20, 2010)

put me down for 10 of the spiderlings please mate and congratulations.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 23, 2010)

and what can this be????

/three time bigger than all the Argiope I ever seen... and this spinerets..../






Barylestis sp. CAMEROON




Argiope sp. CONGO


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Nov 23, 2010)

Great spiders as usual. Your big _Argiope_ is most probably _Argiope australis_. Any info on where is it from?


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 23, 2010)

Great pics and some wonderful species!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 23, 2010)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Great spiders as usual. Your big _Argiope_ is most probably _Argiope australis_. Any info on where is it from?


yes, you're right, this is australis.
Thy come from Tansania

C U
Peter


----------



## RodG (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolutely stunning spiders:drool: More pix please!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 24, 2010)

Malaysia....









Heteropoda davidbowie


Heteropoda spec. CHINA
Heteropoda lunula



Heteropoda boiei




Tychicus sp.



undeterminated MALAYSIA


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. I have never seen most of those species.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Nov 24, 2010)

Great pics!  Love the Argiope (reminds me of_ A. lobata_) and that "moss spider" is amazing, I wish we got stuff like that around here!


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Nov 24, 2010)

Peter your first spider is an Araneidae, genus _Caerostris_.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 20, 2013)

Barylestis sp.from Cameroon


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jul 20, 2013)

Gorgeous spiders!!! wish we had them in the states


----------



## josh_r (Jul 20, 2013)

the gray spider with red on the ventral side of the femurs, where is it from? that is a great looking species. 


Josh


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 21, 2013)

So many great species! Wish I had some :3


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 25, 2013)

josh_r said:


> the gray spider with red on the ventral side of the femurs, where is it from? that is a great looking species. Josh


from East Nigeria, border to Cameroon


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 25, 2013)

*Vaejovis vorhiesi*

....  early adult mom..


.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 9, 2013)

Avicularia rickwesti
Avicularia sp. TARAPOTO/Peru

Reactions: Like 2


----------

